# 2.5 twig scape



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Flora:
Anubias nana "petite"
HC
Weeping moss
Lighting-27 watt compact florescent screw in bulb
tank- 2.5 gallon AGA
filltration- home made canister filter
Okay, I submersed the hc and moved some from the middle to the edges. I then added some oak twigs that i peeled the bark off of and tied weeping moss to it (took forever). I am going to add more plants in a few days when i get them. I'm not sure what you'll think of it, but here it is before:








hardscape:
























tank before hardscape:








with hardscape:








filled up:








big thanks to neon shrimp for the nana petite and weeping moss


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

it's pearling like mad and i havent added co2 or excel yet


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

are you going for a tree scape?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The moss is going to look amazing when it really gets going on the twigs.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> are you going for a tree scape?


Kinda yeah, a weeping willow look would be awesome! Can you explain your palm tree idea?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

You gotta keep us updated on this. I can see that this is gonna look really cool.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> You gotta keep us updated on this. I can see that this is gonna look really cool.


thanks man, that means a lot, when i dreamed this up a few nights ago, at like 1:30 am, i wanted to go out and collect driftwood right then because i wanted to try this so bad. I was able to get this moss monday night and it arrived today, I immediately tied it on the twigs (it took forever, like 45 mins just to tie it on 18 branches, though the branches are really small) i cant wait, and hopefully it will turn out good!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

that should look amazing!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i watched your last scape from the begining. this one looks like its going to be great!!!!! 

one warning. i had a hard time keeping my moss wet emersed. i found soaking the wood a LOT helped. i ended up loosing my moss tho in the end. 


SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

oregon aqua said:


> i watched your last scape from the begining. this one looks like its going to be great!!!!!
> 
> one warning. i had a hard time keeping my moss wet emersed. i found soaking the wood a LOT helped. i ended up loosing my moss tho in the end.
> 
> SUBSCRIBED!


the tank is no longer emersed i would worry about the moss drying out to much as you mentioned.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's gonna be neat. I'll look forward to seeing it grown out.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL i guess that would explain the pearling i just noticed LOL


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

oregon aqua said:


> LOL i guess that would explain the pearling i just noticed LOL


lol, yeah, i was going to mention that but i forgot, my mind is already in summer mode... school's OUT!!!! time to go swimming and stuff:bathbaby::mrgreen:


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't know that you can use oak twigs in aquarium water. It doesn't rot?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Revernance said:


> I didn't know that you can use oak twigs in aquarium water. It doesn't rot?


oak is a good hardwood, i think it should last at least a while, of course, i could be wrong


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

the filter (brown stuff is epoxy):















tank:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good, subscribing to the thread so I can follow along.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I added diy co2 last night and the hc is pearling away!
my tree got some of the white fuzz stuff on it but i added a snail and he's been eating it readily


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice looking and congratulations on the HC growing emersed. If I had the nerve I would redo my 45 gallon tank that way. Are you going to add shrimp to the tank? If so, I suggest not using Excel.

I think the HC pearled right away because tap water contains quite a bit of CO2 out of the tap. DIY CO2 should be enough to keep that going. How do you plan to fertilize?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Very nice looking and congratulations on the HC growing emersed. If I had the nerve I would redo my 45 gallon tank that way. Are you going to add shrimp to the tank? If so, I suggest not using Excel.
> 
> I think the HC pearled right away because tap water contains quite a bit of CO2 out of the tap. DIY CO2 should be enough to keep that going. How do you plan to fertilize?


yeah, I was going to add shrimp, thanks for thee heads up on excel, I was thinking black bee shrimp because they would look like mini cows, when i filled it up, I used water from my anubias garden, which has co2 and I have been fertilizing it. For ferts, I will probably use iron, potassium and maybe flourish if I need it.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

just wondering if you have a link to or more details about that filter you have on there?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I second Andrew. Any pics or info on DIYing that thing?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

well, for the filter, I used a submersible pump that I already had some 3/8 inch tubing, a ziplock twist and seal container thing, some gravel from one of my tanks (already had bacteria in it) some carbon and some filter floss.
I melted holes in the lid (if I used a drill, the lid would crack)
stuck the tubing through them and cut the end off of the plug (to get the wire through the hole) The pump sits on the bottom of the container and the output goes into the tank, the intake tube goes through the top so that the water goes through the filter media to the pump, which pumps the water back up the other tube and into the tank (sounds confusing, if you dont get it, just say so)


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

What an awesome idea! 

Mini cows would be great, ound: subscribing!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I added 7 anubias nana petites today courtesy of zapins








can you see the fine line of o2 bubbles coming from the anubias?








pearling:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

has anyone ever had anubias petite flower?
I think that would look pretty awesome.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

foofooree said:


> well, for the filter, I used a submersible pump that I already had some 3/8 inch tubing, a ziplock twist and seal container thing, some gravel from one of my tanks (already had bacteria in it) some carbon and some filter floss.
> I melted holes in the lid (if I used a drill, the lid would crack)
> stuck the tubing through them and cut the end off of the plug (to get the wire through the hole) The pump sits on the bottom of the container and the output goes into the tank, the intake tube goes through the top so that the water goes through the filter media to the pump, which pumps the water back up the other tube and into the tank (sounds confusing, if you dont get it, just say so)


I don't get the filter. 

I see a flower coming out of my anubias petite. At least I think it's a flower. The new developement doesn't look like a leave at all!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Revernance said:


> I don't get the filter.
> 
> I see a flower coming out of my anubias petite. At least I think it's a flower. The new developement doesn't look like a leave at all!


be sure to post a pic here if it does bloom, here is a quick ms paint diagram of my filter:









and the hc is stating to get thick, like half an inch thick!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

to give you an idea on how thick it has grown so far:
you can tell better in b&w-


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

that looks great man you gonna put some shrimp in there?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont know when I'm gonna put shrimp in it. The hc got so thick at the front, that it sloped backwards, so I trimmed it, no after trimming pics, but here is how tall it got:


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tree looks great and also very natural. Reminds me of some old apple trees in the backyard 

What is this plant on the left side, that bush with red leafs?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

SWEET, looking really cool thus far.
I think the addition of shrimps will give it some extra character.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Shurik said:


> Your tree looks great and also very natural. Reminds me of some old apple trees in the backyard
> 
> What is this plant on the left side, that bush with red leafs?


Some kind of rotala, I took it out, it was only in there because I was worried about algae.
woah just noticed the new smilies.....:laser:eep::horn::kev::boom:rogar-Si:rain::wof::clock::help::icon_karu:brushteet:drool::snakeman::boink::ninja::bump2::brick::ballchainhoto:ainkille:rant::axe::moony::flock::hug::fish::heart::hungry::usa::high5::lalala::argue:opcorn:[smilie=w:artyman::smow::tape2::eyebrows::nerd::yield::fear:
not sure if all those were new, but I never noticed them lol


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

here are the after pics of the trim, I didnt want to trim too much, but I think it looks a lot better
the current state of my tank reminds me of spring because its like the "leaves" on my "weeping willow" are just coming out, and i just cut the "grass"








and heres the terrarium:


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

What an explosion of smiley faces! :faint2:

Oh, your "after" pic is much better!  My HC is growing really well too, even better then my algae.
Sorry, I didn’t realize it was a weeping willow, I still think it is an apple tree though. [smilie=l:
Any way, what about some cow looking shrimps, I can't wait to see them "walking" around and "chewing" the grass 
and who lives in terrarium?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Shurik said:


> What an explosion of smiley faces! :faint2:
> 
> Oh, after pic is much better. My HC is growing really well too, even better then my algae.
> Sorry, I didn't realize it was a weeping willow, I still think it is an apple tree though. [smilie=l:
> ...


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

You should definitely feel totally confident, your tank looks great!!! 

What moss did you use, I figure nothing really wants to grow like “weeping”, but I might be wrong. 

Yes, you need some good looking "cow" shrimps, I hope someone will give you a tip on this. 

Cheers!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Shurik said:


> You should definitely feel totally confident, your tank looks great!!!
> 
> What moss did you use, I figure nothing really wants to grow like "weeping", but I might be wrong.
> 
> ...


thanks for all your "participation:ranger:" on this. the moss is actually called "weeping moss" look on aquamoss.com I wonder how hardy the "cows" will be, dont want any :deadhorse. guess its google time!


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

Youo mentioned some stuff grwoing on your twigs.. think yous iad it was white fuzzy stuff. You used a snail to remove it.... what type of snail?

I have some growing on my driftwood and am hoping a snail might take care of it.

Really neat looking aquascaping goinig on there!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tree is coming along nicely! That HC is going crazy! I see a lot of continuous trimming in your future. Subscribed to watch your "willow" fill out!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

n2fish said:


> Youo mentioned some stuff grwoing on your twigs.. think yous iad it was white fuzzy stuff. You used a snail to remove it.... what type of snail?
> 
> I have some growing on my driftwood and am hoping a snail might take care of it.
> 
> Really neat looking aquascaping goinig on there!


The snail is a ramshorn snail:kev:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tree is coming along nicely! That HC is going crazy! I see a lot of continuous trimming in your future. Subscribed to watch your "willow" fill out!


Hopefully it wont grow too crazy. I wonder what it will look like after I get back from vacation.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG, I really need to slow down and use SPELL CHECK!!!!!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

after vacation the hc is so thick:















the terrarium:








I noticed some hydras in the tank....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the tree! Oh my goodness! You HC HAS gone crazy! I think someone needs to trim and sell their HC!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Love the tree! Oh my goodness! You HC HAS gone crazy! I think someone needs to trim and sell their HC!


yes, I am going to trim it. Should I just sell the trimmings? I'm going to put a lot of plants up for sale soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

A lot of people sell their trimmings. Don't know why you shouldn't. 

I'd like to see it after a trim. Seems like you need something else in there to compliment the tree. Maybe rocks other small plants. It would be neat to make it look like a meadow scene with a tree. Think about what plants could look like bushes. Maybe some rocks with low growing mosses...... I don't know ... just wondering out loud.....


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks so nice. What happened to the nana petite that was in there at the beginning?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Looks so nice. What happened to the nana petite that was in there at the beginning?


I moved it to my moss tank, any recommendations on what plants to add and where? It's hard to believe how fas the hc grows even though I dont dose anything in this tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ludwigia Guinea would look great in there. It's little and has great color. Maybe put it right where the rams horn is (kept trimmed short - or - over at the left where your tubes are.

Another plant similar is Rotala sp araguaia. It's a nano too. It has a pink blush. Leave are a tad smaller than the L. Guinea.

Did the anubias petite look good in there?

What about ranunculus inundatus? That might look cool. Kinda like little tables all around.....


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a great looking tank for 2.5gal. I am subscribed.


----------



## p3md (May 23, 2008)

foofooree said:


> I moved it to my moss tank, any recommendations on what plants to add and where? It's hard to believe how fas the hc grows even though I dont dose anything in this tank.


I would put the Nana's back in there...

At first I thought the twigs won't work with the Scape. Obviously I was mistaken 

Great Looking Tank!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would keep the HC flatter to the substrate, and raise the middle-back of the substrate more. The whole thing looks too flat and not three dimensional. Have the tree more on a hill. It is cool to see the moss taking shape. It is really coming along nicely.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Robert Hudson said:


> I would keep the HC flatter to the substrate, and raise the middle-back of the substrate more. The whole thing looks too flat and not three dimensional. Have the tree more on a hill. It is cool to see the moss taking shape. It is really coming along nicely.


I have been adding sand to the back arounf the tree, but the hc in the front grows way faster than it does in the back, creating a backwards slope. Saturday or sunday, I will cut out some of the hc in the front to make it look better.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great design, can't wait to see more!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

trimmed the hc again, and added black background. The water is still a little cloudy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tree is looking so nice, but it does look half buried, if you think of it as a tree with a basic trunk. (Do you know what I mean?) I just love your little tank. It's screaming for kritters! :biggrin:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tree is looking so nice, but it does look half buried, if you think of it as a tree with a basic trunk. (Do you know what I mean?) I just love your little tank. It's screaming for kritters! :biggrin:


Yeah I know what you mean, unfortunately, my tree is made of twigs, and not a single piece of wood, so it has multiple trunks


----------



## bettamax (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind of substrate did you use here?


----------



## Zenzi (Sep 25, 2008)

This is such a beautiful tank. Are there any updates?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

This tank has been torn down


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Why did it get torn down? It was so cute. 

If you get hydra again, use a small sprinkle of panacur (Fenbendazole) in it.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip^


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I had it in two of my tanks. The suggested rate is about a tenth of a 1G packet per 10 gallons of water. It doesn't dissolve but that doesn't seem to matter too much at all. It also appears to be fine with shrimp in that low dose. wiped my hydra right out. haven't had a prob in the past couple weeks. It also does in planaria too.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I got bored, and decided to take the rim off of the tank, there went 1:30 lol


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Just watch it there, those rims do serve an important function. But for such a small tank, it might not matter too much. But you might find your tank all over the floor.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Just watch it there, those rims do serve an important function. But for such a small tank, it might not matter too much. But you might find your tank all over the floor.


Lol, I know. You should see my 10 gallon rimless  This tank should be just fine (knock on wood)


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Set it back up yesterday:


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm assuming the nutella was used to anchor the wood?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

clearleaf said:


> I'm assuming the nutella was used to anchor the wood?


no, it helps me get through the night  I'm so addicted to it that I have to keep it by my bed LOL[smilie=l:


----------



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

so what were the twigs you used to make a nice 'tree'? just the tip of a cedar tree or something?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

mrgedman said:


> so what were the twigs you used to make a nice 'tree'? just the tip of a cedar tree or something?


oak


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I made a light that holds two 10W cfl bulbs and has a little stand thingy. Pretty neat IMO


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

The oak that you used......was it like fresh off a tree or driftwood? And could you send me some small peices of driftwood like that? You have inspired me!


----------



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

huh. i just went on a search for some good, similar twigs, but couldn't find any... was it nice and dead when you found it or did you just lop it off?

EDIT: just reread post, saw the twig action.. heh nice!

No co2 for the HC? it looked so nice..


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like this driftwood and overall layout. Looking nice and simple. HA! Like planting HC is simple... 

-dave


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

can you explain how you made that lovely little lamp?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good. I picture some purple bamboo over on the left hand side in the back. I don't know why. It just seems to need it...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

well, the cat knocked the tank off of the stand and broke it. Made a huge mess, lost all the shrimp (a bunch of cherry and an amano) and the little fish.ugh


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OH MY!!! So sorry! Bad kitty!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

OH no!!!!!! cats! they're bad for that.


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

cant wait to see your next setup.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

That is fast growth!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice setup shirmp would look awesome in it.


----------

